# [WFRP] Down and Out in Altdorf [OOC]



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 6, 2009)

*The Pitch:*
Sandbox-style game of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, 2nd Edition.  The game starts in Altdorf, but you can go wherever your rat-catching, bone-picking heart desires if you can scrape up a few Karls and find your way there.  The game starts as soon as someone posts a complete character sheet, and subsequent posters will meet that first poster in-character.  Recruitment continues until we have four players.

*Character Creation Guidelines:*
Roll yer name an' career an' all da gubbinz, ya git!  There's a good character generator here, just make sure you choose a random background.  Elves can go without a distinguishing mark at their option; all others must roll at least once.  If you re-roll multiple times to get the character you want, I won't know, but you'll be a bad person forever and all time if you do it. 

Edit: In-character thread is up here.  Starring:
Anton85 as Albrecht Kappalmuller, male human bailiff
The Digger as Solveig Hockschwarzer, female human vagabond
Blackrat as Norgrim Enlagson, male dwarf soldier
and Walking Dad as Gustav Feder, male human boatman


----------



## Anton85 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hey*

Hi, my name is Anthony and I would love some great WHFRP action. I haven't played the game before, but am an experienced RPer and understand the tone of the game. I randomly generated my character (Human Bailiff) at the site you provided. How do you want me to post said character? Anything else I need to know? Anything you would like to know?


----------



## The Digger (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi
Solveig is a human female vagabond.  She earns a crust by dancing in the taverns around town.  She comes from Nordland and has spent time in Kislev before reaching the Empire.  She may not be entirely honest!


----------



## The Digger (Jan 7, 2009)

Solveig Hockschwarzer
Human female Vagabond

Age 33. Height 5’10”, weight 170lbs
Hair Brown; Eyes Light Brown

Solveig was born under the sign of The Gloaming in a poor village in Nordland. As the youngest of three children she was sold by her parents to a travelling medicine show as a hootchie-coochie dancer. Years later she escaped and gradually made her way to Altdorf where she earns a modest living dancing for coins in the taverns. She is just waiting to make enough money to move on somewhere else.

She is reasonably attractive, or would be were it not for her teeth!

Stats
Weapon Skill - 35 (5)
Ballistic Skill - 48 (5/10)
Strength -  43 (0)
Toughness - 31 (0)
Agility - 35 (10)
Intelligence - 33 (5)
Willpower - 31 (0)
Fellowship - 35 (5)

Attacks - 1
Wounds - 10 (2)
Strength Bonus - 4
Toughness Bonus - 3
Move - 5
Magik - 0
Insanity Points - 0
Fate Points - 3

Skills
Common Knowledge (the Empire)
Gossip
Navigation
Outdoor Survival
Silent Move
Speak Reikspiel
Haggle (or swim - not selected)
Perception (or Heal - not selected)
Secret language(thief) (or Secret language ranger or Gossip - neither selected)
Common Knowledge Kislev (or Brettonia or Estalia or Tilea - not selected)
Performer Dancer (or singer or storyteller - or secret signs ranger or thief - not selected)

Talents
Mimic
Seasoned Traveller
Very Strong
Fleet footed (or Rover - not selected)
Marksman (or Orientation - not selected)

Notes: I have increased Move to reflect Fleet Footed
I have increased Ballistic Skill to reflect Marksman
I have taken my Free Advance in Ballistic Skill


Trappings
Backpack
Clothing (Common)
Dagger
Hand Weapon (Club)
Rations (1 Week)
Sling bag (with blanket, wooden tankard, wooden cutlery)
Tattered Cloak
Tent
Water Skin
Shortbow and 10 arrows

4 Karls 18 shillings


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

Anton85 said:


> Hi, my name is Anthony and I would love some great WHFRP action. I haven't played the game before, but am an experienced RPer and understand the tone of the game. I randomly generated my character (Human Bailiff) at the site you provided. How do you want me to post said character? Anything else I need to know? Anything you would like to know?






The Digger said:


> Hi
> Solveig is a human female vagabond.  She earns a crust by dancing in the taverns around town.  She comes from Nordland and has spent time in Kislev before reaching the Empire.  She may not be entirely honest!




Excellent!  Please post your character sheets here.   As long as I have all of your character's info from the character creation process, you're good to go.

We'll use the advanced armor rules, and all advanced combat actions are in, but I won't make you track encumbrance.  If I think the amount of stuff you're carrying strains credulity, and tell you so, you're welcome to calculate out your encumbrance number with the game's rules and prove me wrong.  Just don't try to haul three orc corpses and a life-sized statue of the Emperor back to town on your back, and we won't even need to reference it. 

Not that you have to format it this way, but here's a sample character sheet in a readable format.*
Elisabet, Human Servant*
5'2", 135 lbs. Ash blond hair, grey blue eyes. Missing her right ring finger. 3 siblings. Born in Altdorf under the sign of The Dancer. 30 years old.
WS 29, BS 29, S 30, T 34, Ag 38, Int 44, WP 37, Fel 37
A 1, W 10, SB 3, TB 3, M 4, Mag 0, IP 0, FP 2
*Skills: *Blather, Common Knowledge (the Empire), Dodge Blow, Evaluate, Gossip, Perception, Read/Write, Search, Speak Language (Reikspiel), Trade (Cook)
*Talents: *Acute Hearing, Etiquette, Excellent Vision, Lightning Reflexes, Strong-minded
*Armour:* Leather jack
*Armour Points: *Head 0, Arms 1, Body 1, Legs 0
*Weapons: *Dagger, Hand weapon (short sword)
*Trappings: *One set of good craftsmanship clothing, pewter tankard, tinderbox, storm lantern, lamp oil, shirt, tattered cloak, breeches, dagger tucked into worn boots, backpack, blanket, wooden tankard, wooden cutlery set, purse with 8 gc.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Question:
> Although I selected ‘Fleet Footed’ in the character generator the programme did not increase my Move to show this. So I am wondering whether the ‘Very Strong’ talent is also not factored in. What do you think?
> 
> Solveig already has a decent Strength so I will go with whatever you decide - but I must admit it would be nice to have a SB of 4!!




Not knowing just how the program worked, I flipped a coin.  You now have a Strength score of 43!  May the will of Ranald ever favor you thus.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

In-character thread is up!  Make your dashing entrance at will.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

How important is it to know the system in your game? Since the character generator does the sheet I presume there is not need to know the system during character creation. It all pretty much comes down to this: Do you want the players to roll their action or do you do it yourself? If it's the latter, then I'd see no need to know the system and I'd love to be in .

I do have quite a good grasp of the gameworld though. I just haven't ever gotten into the RPG version.

EDIT: Regardless, I rolled a character with that generator and here's what I got. I actually rolled twice because it gave me a "Scribe" at first try and I didn't feel the right vibes for a Dwarven Scribe. The second try gave me a generic Dwarven Soldier, which made me feel much better. (The distinquishing mark made me feel almost tingly inside, as for many years I was missing a nail on one finger . Funny coincidence) If you want I could take the first distinquishing mark in addition too. I thought that Nosering was pretty funny too 

Oh, what does the "Current Career Exits" mean and are we supposed to pick one now or later? I ask 'cause Digger hadn't marked that on his sheet so I was wondering if it's important at all.

[sblock=Sheet]Norgrim Enlagson
Dwarf Soldier
Age: 95
Gender: Male
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Brown
Star Sign: Gnuthus the Ox
Birthplace: Karaz-A-Karak (World's Edge Mountains)
Distinquishing Marks: Missing Nail, Nose Ring
Weight: 115
Height: 5'2"
Siblings: 2

WS: 49 (5/10)
BS: 32 (0/10)
S: 36
T: 44
AG: 23 (0/10)
INT: 31
WP: 35 (0/5)
Fel: 22

A: 1 (0/1)
W: 11 (0/2)
SB: 3
TB: 4
M: 3
MAG: 0
IP: 0
FP: 2

Known Skills:
Common Knowledge (Dwarfs)
Common Knowledge (the Empire)
Dodge Blow
Drive
Gamble
Heal
Intimidate
Speak Language (Khazalid)
Speak Language (Reikspiel)
Trade (Smith)

Known Talents:
Disarm
Dwarfcraft
Grudge-born Fury
Night Vision
Resistance to Magic
Specialist Weapon Group (Two-handed)
Stout-hearted
Strike Mighty Blow
Strike to Injure
Strike to Stun
Sturdy

Trappings:
Clothing (Common)
Dagger
Full Leather Armour
Firearm with ammunition for 10 shots
Hand Weapon (Hammer)
Shield
Sling bag (with blanket, wooden tankard, wooden
cutlery)
Tattered Cloak
Uniform
11 Gold[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Norgrim was a member of Karaz-A-Karak's military during a skirmish few months back. It was bad luck for the army from the start as they lined for a battle against an Orc horde. The horde outnumbered them three to one but due to their superior positioning on higher grounds the dwarfs were confident. Then out of the tunnels started swarming Skavens. The Dwarf army found itself fighting on two fronts against two separate enemies. Miraculously the battle was won but with extreme casualties. Of Norgrim's unit he was the only survivor, and eventhough he was celebrated as a hero along with the others he didn't feel like one. Survivor's Guilt hung heavily on him and he felt shamed, even if the others didn't hold it against him.

Unable to live with his shame in his home, Norgrim gathered his possessions and set out to find new honour in the world. And now he has arrived to Altdorf...[/sblock]


----------



## Anton85 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Albrecht Kappalmuller*

*Albrecht Kappalmuller, Human Bailiff*
5'9", 125 lbs. salt/pepper hair, bright blue eyes. Missing his right Eyebrow. 4 siblings. Born in Ostland Hovel under the sign of Rhya's Cauldron. 31 years old.
WS 33, BS 36, S 32, T 33, Ag 32, Int 32, WP 27, Fel 34
Advanced Stats: WS 38, BS 36, S 32, T 33, Ag 32, Int 32, WP 27, Fel 34
A 1, W 13, SB 3, TB 3, M 4, Mag 0, IP 0, FP 2
*Skills: *Academic Knowledge (Law), Charm, Common Knowledge (the Empire), Gossip +10, Intimidate, Navigation, Perception, Read/Write, Ride Speak Language (Reikspiel), 
*Talents: *Etiquette, Public Speaking, Resistance to Magic, Savy
*Armour:* Leather jack
*Armour Points: *Head 0, Arms 1, Body 1, Legs 0
*Weapons: *Dagger, Hand weapon (Mace)
*Trappings: *Cloths (Good), Clothing (Common), Dagger, Hand Weapon (Mace), Leather Skullcap, Riding Horse with Saddle and Harness, Sling bag (With blanket, wooden tankard, wooden cutlery) Tattered Cloak. 

Albrecht Kappalmuller, was born to a poor family in a poor hovel. Two months ago, while chasing a pig down, Albrecht met a bailiff who had seen much better days. The bailiff stripped off his gear and started chucking it at Albrecht.

"Hey pig chaser, if you want my gear and my rank, all you have to do is collect the taxes from the locals and bring the money back to our lord. Im done with this life!"

Need less to say, Albrecht was stunned. The easy life of a bailiff? No chasing pigs? Why would anyone give up such an easy way of living. Albrecht put on the armor and took the weapons. 

Of course it wasnt that easy, life never is. Albrecht got his face chewed on my a mad old woman. His eyebrow never did grow back. After about a month of bullying his former townsfolk, they rebelled against the local lord and Albrecht. Being a sensible bailiff, Albrecht imediatly fled to Altdorf to find a new lord.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Is their still a spot in this game?

I uploaded my rolled up character below. I will add background, if there is still room in this game.

I didn't know if 'mercy' was allowed to bring stats to average. If it was, I would want to use it.







The (bastard?) son of the richest butcher in town (Federers Fleisch und mehr / Federer's meat and more) was treated like dirt by his father. After his mother left, everything get worse. When his father got drunk, he hit Gustav untill he got unconscious and left him lying in the barn. One day he flew this oppression and became a dock worker, then sailor in a small harbor. Here he still stays.

[sblock=stats]
*
Gustav Federer, Human Boatman*
5'8", 155 lbs. light brown hair, grey blue eyes. Tatoo. 4 siblings. Born in Hochland, City under the sign of Gnuthus the Oxe. 30 years old.
WS 31, BS 35, S 37, T 31, Ag 35, Int 36, WP 33, Fel 30
A 1, W 13, SB 3, TB 2, M 4, Mag 0, IP 0, FP 2
*Skills: *Common Knowledge (the Empire) bonus 10 pc, Gossip bonus 10 pc, Navigation, Outdoor Survival, Perception, Row, Sail, Secret Language (Ranger), Speak Language (Reikspiel), Swim
*Talents: *Hardy, Orientation, Seasoned Traveller, Very Strong
*Armour:* Leather jack
*Armour Points: *Head 0, Arms 1, Body 1, Legs 0
*Weapons: *Dagger, Hand weapon (cutlass)
*Trappings: *Clothing (Common), Dagger, Cutlass, Leather Jack, Row Boat, Sling bag (with blanket, wooden tankard, wooden cutlery), Tattered Cloak, 9gp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Talent Description]
Hardy
Permanent +1 bonus to Wound Characteristic

Orientation
+10% bonus to Navigation Skill Tests.

Seasoned Traveller
+10% bonus to Common Knowledge & Speak Language Skill Tests.

Very Strong
Permanent +5% to Strength Characteristic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> How important is it to know the system in your game? Since the character generator does the sheet I presume there is not need to know the system during character creation. It all pretty much comes down to this: Do you want the players to roll their action or do you do it yourself? If it's the latter, then I'd see no need to know the system and I'd love to be in .




It's not all that complex a system, so you shouldn't have many problems not knowing the system.  It's a standard d% game; roll under your stat to succeed at something.  When attempting a Basic skill you aren't trained in, roll d% under 1/2 the relevant stat to succeed (i.e.: Norgram is not trained in Charm, so he must roll under an 11 (1/2 Fellowship) to succeed).

Combat is reasonably simple as well.  You have 2 half actions or 1 full action each 10-second round, and unlimited free actions within reason.  Roll under your Weapon Skill to hit in melee, or roll under your Ballistics Skill to hit at range.  An attack is a 1/2 action, and you may do so only once per round.  Moving is also a 1/2 action, and you may move your Movement in squares.  To parry, you must take a 1/2 action to get into a parrying stance; thereafter you can parry 1 attack with a successful Weapon Skill test.  Since you have the Dodge Blows skill, you can dodge with a successful Agility test without taking a half action to prepare it--quite a useful ability!--but you cannot dodge and parry in the same round.  There are a number of other maneuvers, but these few basic things will let you get by.

Fate Points are a lot like lives in a video game.  Spend one to have some form of _deus ex machina_ save you from certain death/dismemberment.  The loss of a Fate Point is permanent.  You also have Fortune Points equal to your Fate Points score, which replenish every day.  Use these to re-roll any one failed test.

I think that covers 90% of cases.  You'll probably want to pick up the rulebook eventually, since there are a number of neat things you can do in combat, and I don't want to put them all on the internet out of respect for Fantasy Flight Games.



Blackrat said:


> I actually rolled twice because it gave me a "Scribe" at first try and I didn't feel the right vibes for a Dwarven Scribe. The second try gave me a generic Dwarven Soldier, which made me feel much better.




You get away with it...this time.   The core rules let you roll twice for your career and pick your favorite, so that's actually fine.



Blackrat said:


> Oh, what does the "Current Career Exits" mean and are we supposed to pick one now or later?




That describes the easy avenues for advancement once you've complete your current career.  To complete your first career, you need to increase all your attributes as noted in the advance scheme of the career.  The soldier can advance WS 10, BS 10, Ag 10, Wp 5, A 1 (yay for you!), W 2.  You can spend 100 experience to increase one of your Primary attributes (WS, BS, Ag, Wp) by 5%, and one of your Secondary attributes (A, W) by 1.  You can only increase attributes on your advance scheme, and only up to the level listed.  You get a free advance at the start of the game, so go ahead and pick something from your advance scheme.  Once you've finished out your career, you can choose a new one.  Choosing one of your career exits costs 100 exp, or you can choose any other basic career for 200 exp.



Walking Dad said:


> Is their still a spot in this game?
> 
> I uploaded my rolled up character below. I will add background, if there is still room in this game.
> 
> I didn't know if 'mercy' was allowed to bring stats to average. If it was, I would want to use it.




Awesome!  It'll be fun having a native German speaker for that extra Reikspeil authenticity.   You're definitely welcome to use Shallya's Mercy on any one attribute.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea! Then Norgrim is in.


Hella_Tellah said:


> You get a free advance at the start of the game, so go ahead and pick something from your advance scheme.



So lets say I pick WS. I get 5% for it turning that original 44 to 49, right?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

Anton85 said:


> *Trappings: *Cloths (Good), Clothing (Common), Dagger, Hand Weapon (Mace), Leather Skullcap, Riding Horse with Saddle and Harness, Sling bag (With blanket, wooden tankard, wooden cutlery) Tattered Cloak.




You've also got a purse with 2d10 gold crowns.  Don't spend 'em all in one place, now!


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yea! Then Norgrim is in.
> 
> So lets say I pick WS. I get 5% for it turning that original 44 to 49, right?




Yup.  Make sure you keep a note of what your starting score is, though.  That'll be important if Norgrim lives long enough to get a second career.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Yup.  Make sure you keep a note of what your starting score is, though.  That'll be important if Norgrim lives long enough to get a second career.




It occurred to me too . I updated the sheet in the original post, with a way to keep track of those. I also picked those two weapons I had since it only said Firearm and Hand Weapon. Now they are Pistol and Hammer.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

A friend of mine promised to borrow me his WFRP books. Core book & Old World Armory. I should have them on friday.

Those descriptions you gave on the system has made me very interested on it. I might actually have to buy my own copies of the books now .


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> A friend of mine promised to borrow me his WFRP books. Core book & Old World Armory. I should have them on friday.
> 
> Those descriptions you gave on the system has made me very interested on it. I might actually have to buy my own copies of the books now .




Great news!  The rules aren't all that bulky--I use a one-page cheat sheet plus crit tables--but they do take some explaining.

Also, since I neglected to make an *Official Invitation* for everyone, you're all four welcome to post in the in-character thread whenever you're ready.  Earlier today I cleverly edited the first post in order to present this information to you in a place you'd be unlikely to read.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Hella-
I noticed you said the following a-propos Dodge & Parry - 


> To parry, you must take a 1/2 action to get into a parrying stance; thereafter you can parry 1 attack with a successful Weapon Skill test. Since you have the Dodge Blows skill, you can dodge with a successful Agility test without taking a half action to prepare it--quite a useful ability!--but you cannot dodge and parry in the same round.




If I may comment for the uninitiated?

You do not have to enter Parrying Stance if you have a weapon in your offhand i.e. a shield or dagger etc.

Also, you can Parry and Dodge in the same round just not the same attack.  So if 2 people attack you, you could dodge one and parry the other.

So Norgrim is the only one who can dodge and, as he has a shield, he can parry without penalty.

No one else can dodge.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 7, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Hi Hella-
> I noticed you said the following a-propos Dodge & Parry -
> 
> If I may comment for the uninitiated?




Always.  Sometimes I might give you bonus experience if you catch me in something truly, deeply erroneous!



The Digger said:


> You do not have to enter Parrying Stance if you have a weapon in your offhand i.e. a shield or dagger etc.
> 
> Also, you can Parry and Dodge in the same round just not the same attack.  So if 2 people attack you, you could dodge one and parry the other.
> 
> ...




Right you are--I gave it too brief a treatment, and erred in the summary. I had a paragraph written on parrying and dodging, but deleted it, deciding that I was posting too much copyrighted material; I should have adjusted my abridged explanation.

I hear that rules can't be copyrighted, and hence OSRIC is legal.  Not knowing the law myself, though, I wanted to err on the side of making the mods' lives easier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Hella_Tellah said:


> ...
> Awesome!  It'll be fun having a native German speaker for that extra Reikspeil authenticity.   You're definitely welcome to use Shallya's Mercy on any one attribute.



Danke! (Thanks!)
Can you help me with Shallya's Mercy, as I have no access to the book at the moment.


Added some background and an image
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4616336-post10.html


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 8, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Danke! (Thanks!)  Can you help me with Shallya's Mercy, as I have no access to the book at the moment.




Sure!  Shallya, goddess of mercy, is so kind to you that she allows you to replace any one roll in your primary attributes of 10 or less with an 11.  Gustav is human, so all of his rolls were 20+2d10, which means you can replace any one attribute of 30 or less with a 31.  Gustav rolled pretty well, and can only replace either his toughness (24) or Fellowship (30) with a 31.

Shallya bless you!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, now that I have the book I realise I had an misunderstanding. I see that Firearm is in itself a "weapon" instead of a "group of weapons". I thought originally that the word Firearm meant pretty much the same as Hand Weapon, in that I was supposed to pick a weapon that belonged inside that group . Now that I see it's not, I'll remove that "pistol" from the sheet and replace it with Firearm as was supposed to


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 13, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Not yet my turn but I had to say this. Awesome map! Are those your own sprites or from some game? They remind me of FFVI.




Thanks!  The sprites are from FF6.  I thought about using FF4 sprites for the more top-down view, but they're all wearing flashy armor and such.  FF6, with its grittier, darker aesthetic, feels closer to Warhammer for me.



Walking Dad said:


> Sorry for being late. Can place Gustav on the map, please. He was one of the former unknown patrons. Thanks




Done!  You got a 41 on initiative, so it's your turn, before Solveig.

_Nota bene_: My usual plan is to give people three days to post when we're in turns, then having the character act as I see fit if the player can't post in that time.  With Warhammer, the Delay action seems like a better way to go.  So if you can't post within three days of the previous person in initiative order, your character will automatically (and I'll post when this happens) take a 1/2 action to Delay, leaving you another 1/2 action you can use at any time before your next turn.  Seem fair?  Is 3 days long enough?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Better than waiting indefinetly like some pbp's go .



> Thanks! The sprites are from FF6. I thought about using FF4 sprites for the more top-down view, but they're all wearing flashy armor and such. FF6, with its grittier, darker aesthetic, feels closer to Warhammer for me.



Heh. Thought I recogniced those. It's just been so darned long since I've played it that I wasn't sure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks! I have difficulties to post over the WE. Can I post a general action in the ooc on Friday for Sunday? May even be a bit faster


----------



## Anton85 (Jan 14, 2009)

I did not realize we got an advance at the start of the game! Unless there are any objections I would like to spend it towards my melee weapon skill.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 14, 2009)

Anton85 said:


> I did not realize we got an advance at the start of the game! Unless there are any objections I would like to spend it towards my melee weapon skill.




Noted!  You now have a 38% WS.


----------



## Anton85 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicked sweet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

Anton85 said:


> I did not realize we got an advance at the start of the game! Unless there are any objections I would like to spend it towards my melee weapon skill.



Oops, same for me?


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like you found your 4 but if you end up looking for a fifth or an alternate I'm game.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Oops, same for me?




Done!  By my record, you have a 36% now.



Azgulor said:


> Looks like you found your 4 but if you end up looking for a fifth or an alternate I'm game.




Hurm.  Okay! 

Post a character sheet in this thread, and make your daring entrance in the In-Character thread some time after the current battle.  You can be our Green Ranger!


----------



## Anton85 (Jan 15, 2009)

He gets a Dragon Zord!!!!


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try to have him posted by tomorrow.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 19, 2009)

Anton85 said:
			
		

> Sounds like Gustav is delaying, so should Solvig post her move then?




That's fine by me, if The Digger wants to take a turn now.  Given their positions on the map, I don't think it'll be much of a problem if they go out of order a little.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I have difficulties to post over the WE. Can I post a general action in the ooc on Friday for Sunday? May even be a bit faster




Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner on this; I responded down-thread and completely forgot to respond to this.  It's absolutely fine by me if you want to post a general action.  I understand how precious weekends are to a father


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2009)

Well that dwarf sure wasn't long-lived . So how does the rules work about 0 wound points? Am I unconscious? At what point is death knocking at the door? Can I still smash a skull before I go?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 21, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well that dwarf sure wasn't long-lived . So how does the rules work about 0 wound points? Am I unconscious? At what point is death knocking at the door? Can I still smash a skull before I go?




It's actually not _too_ bad.  Norgrim is now very badly wounded, and it will take a matter of weeks to heal unless he receives somewhat costly medical (or even more costly mystical) treatment.  He's still able to stand and fight at full capacity, although subsequent wounds are extremely likely to reduce his capacity to fight and/or breathe.

Anyone--Norgrim himself included--may take a full action* to attempt to heal him with the Heal skill, available only to those who are trained.  In your current condition, a successful check would net him 1 precious, precious Wound point.  Applying a poultice, if you had one, would allow a heal check to restore 1d10 points.  Such a check may be made once per battle in which you receive wounds.  The following day you may receive the benefits of another Heal check, and once per day thereafter.

Of more pressing concern in the here-and-now, however, is the greatly increased risk of injury to Norgrim's person.  When you take damage greater than your current Wound points, that number determines a roll on the Critical Hit table, the very mention of which should make Norgrim quiver in his tattered dwarven boots.  As a random example, the next successful attack on Norgrim might...roll a few dice...reduce Norgrim's left arm to a dangling mass of meat, and although his shield would remain strapped to his arm, blood loss would have a 20% chance per round of killing him unless he received immediate treatment.  At the end of the battle, Norgrim would have to make a successful Toughness test or lose the arm from the elbow down.

Fun, eh?  Luckily for Norgrim, he also has two Fate Points, which may be permanently spent to avoid loss of life or limb.  You can always spend one, even if circumstances make a character's survival nonsensical.  The burden is on the GM to provide a reasonable _Deus Ex Machina_.

*The rulebook says that skill uses vary in duration, and is completely mum on how long it takes to attempt a Heal check.  A Full Action is my own ruling, and nothing more.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Fun, eh?




Actually it is . I love the Grim & Grittyness of this system . Now to see how I can screw those thugs over for hitting me like that...


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hella_Tellah said:


> I took the liberty of rolling Parry for Norgrim, since it's better than his Dodge Blow.



Oh, and in response to this. Yes, Norgrim will usually Parry first and Dodge the second hit. Unless he's fighting two or more obviously different caliber enemies at once, but then I'll tell how I distribute those.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Jan 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I do realise that I might have to roll a new character soon, but that's the way life goes for manic dwarfs...




Not necessarily.  If you spend a Fate Point as he dies or loses a limb, it's on me to come up with a way for Norgrim to get through it.  Of course, it's always up to you whether you _want_ to spend it.  Sometimes it's fun to get another crack at the random PC generator , and in my book, that's a valid choice, too.



Anton85 said:


> OOC: um, how do we roll damage, should we roll on the location hit chart? I still can't figure out how much damage a melee weapon does?




It sounds complicated in writing, but the way you determine hit location is really fairly quick.  Roll your Weapon Skill or Ballistics Skill test, and determine whether you hit at all as normal.  Then reverse the digits of your result.  So if you rolled a 20, as Norgrim did, that becomes a 02.  Looking at the table on page 129, we find that a 02 is a hit to the head.  If you want to aim for a specific body part, you take a -20% penalty.

As far as damage goes, there's a listing of weapons and damages on page 108.  For melee weapons, they're listed as "SB +/- N."  This means (1d10 + [Strength Bonus] + [Integer]).  A Hand Weapon does (1d10 + SB + 0), while a dagger does (1d10 + SB - 3).  The target subtracts from that damage his Toughness Bonus and the armor value on the location hit from damage he takes.

If all that sounds like a big pain in the butt, you can also just roll your to-hit roll and let me do the rest.  I like doing it, and to me it's actually quicker than figuring out all the modifiers in a system like D&D or WoD.


----------



## Azgulor (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry for not following up after my last post.  The flu hit my family hard and worked its way through my kids, wife, and finally myself.  Everyone's healthy now, but I'll be out of the country and PC-less for at least a week.

Thanks for the gracious invite, maybe next go 'round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

I have written something for Gustav. I hope you weren't waiting for me.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Feb 24, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I have written something for Gustav. I hope you weren't waiting for me.




No worries. Interest may have petered out, but I'm happy to keep going with it if others are. Solveig is up next in initiative order, if The Digger is still interested.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 25, 2009)

Hella_Tellah said:


> No worries. Interest may have petered out, but I'm happy to keep going with it if others are.




I'm around. I even have my own copy of the rulebook now . I love every bit of it.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm still here and have posted a 'hopeful' post!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I'm around. I even have my own copy of the rulebook now . I love every bit of it.



Me, too 

Let' go on!


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to report that I won't be able to keep updating Down and Out in Altdorf. I've enjoyed working on it, and have been very lucky to have such creative, character-focused writers as players. Bad news as that is, the reason I'm leaving is pretty good news--I'm devoting the time I would have spent on this and other RPG writing finishing off a collection of short stories I've been writing. So, fingers crossed, look for the name Jeff Moore to conquer the world of genre fiction!

If anyone here has an interest in continuing this game and taking over as GM, you absolutely have my blessing, and I can send along a framework for where I was taking the story if you don't already have your own ideas. If you have any criticisms or tips for me as a writer, please do send them along. I'm only as good as the mistakes I recognize and eliminate.

Thanks for playing, and please know that it's not for anything any player did or didn't do that I give this up now. It's going to take a great deal of discipline for me to buckle down and get serious about my writing, and I want to free up the time and brain-space to do that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck, as I wished in the Mage game.

Anyone wanting to DM this?


----------

